# Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Hi,

ich möchte bei mir zu Hause ein Netzwerk aufbauen und habe deshalb im Glasfaserinfo.de - Netzwerkverkabelung im Lichtwellenleiter- und Twisted-Pair Netzwerk Netzwerkforum schon einen Thread erstellt und habe dort leider noch keine Antworten erhalten, vielleicht bin ich auch etwas zu ungeduldig, weil das hier im PCGHX Forum immer so wunderbar schnell geht mit den Antworten... . 

Besonders schwer fällt mir die Entscheidung für einen passenden Switch, weil dieser eben einerseits nicht zu teuer sein sollte und andererseits eben 16 Ports bieten soll (Ich denke das reicht erst einmal.) , dazu muss er portbasiertes QoS beherrschen und man soll Vlan´s erstellen können und eine Webbasierte Konfigurationsoberfläche wäre toll...

Momentan habe ich eben den TP-Link TL-SG1016DE und den D-Link DGS-1100-16 in der engeren Auswahl und stelle mir folgende Fragen. (Vlan, QoS, 16Port haben ja beide...)

1. Ich bin mir bei dem Modell von TP-Link nicht sicher ob er eine Webbasierte Konfigurationsoberfläche hat, der D-Link hat soweit ich weiß eine weiß jemand da genaueres?
2. Diese Switches sind für ein Heimnetzwerk doch zu gebrauchen oder?

Ich hänge mal meinen Text, den ich in o. g. Forum geschrieben habe an, vielleicht könntet ihr euch das mal durchlesen und mir mitteilen ob ich in meiner Planung irgendwelche Denkfehler habe... Ich hoffe er ist einigermaßen verständlich weil er wirklich etwas lang geworden ist... 

Auf jeden Fall auch an euch vielen Dank im Vorraus

XCM_MCX

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Hallo,

ich habe vor, das Haus (*BJ 2000) meiner Familie mit einer strukturierten Netzwerkverkabelung auszustatten, weil es mich einfach jeden Tag nervt, nur im Arbeitszimmer LAN Anschlüsse (an der FritzBox 7360) zu besitzen und ich das *ändern möchte.

Allerdings darf ich keine neuen Dosen oder Leerrohre setzen (Vater sagt Nein). Im Jahr 2000 als das Haus gebaut worden ist hat mein Vater keinen Wert auf Netzwerkverkabelung gelegt und deshalb wurden nur Telefondosen (*Insgesamt 3 TAE´s *1xBüro(1.TAE) und 2x Wohnzimmer) und einige Leerdosen (*zB: In den 3 Kinderzimmern) gesetzt. Erfreulicherweise sind die Telefonleitungen der TAE´s über Leerrohre zugeführt und deshalb möchte ich die alten Dosen entfernen und durch *CAT6 Netzwerkdosen *ersetzen und CAT7 Kabel einziehen...

Mein erstes Problem ist nun, dass die ganzen Leerdosen und TAE Dosen bis auf seltene Ausnahmen nur ein Leerrohr besitzen, welches auf den Dachboden führt, also kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass als zentraler Punkt an dem alle neuen Kabel, welche ich verlegen werde, angeschlossen werden nur der Dachboden infrage kommt. Deshalb möchte ich auch dort einen 19" Wandschrank anbringen. [*b]*Kann man das so machen? Ist das dort oben nicht zu warm für einen Switch und in Zukunft auch noch einen NAS Server*?[/b] Ich hoffe mal das die Temperaturen dort oben für die Hardware erträglich sind. Laut meinem Vater ist das aber kein Problem, weil das Dach mit sehr dicker Glaswolle gedämmt ist.

Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt, um das Ganze etwas verständlicher zu machen. (Die grauen Flächen durch die alle Kabel führen sollen die einzelnen Leerrohre darstellen.) Hätte ich den Schrank im Keller positioniert, hätte ich wohl auch die Fritz Box mit in den Schrank verfrachtet. Auch den Dachboden möchte ich die FritzBox im EG nicht verlegen weil ich sonst ja die TAL welche sowieso schon unangenehm lang ist weiter verlängern müsste und so von den anliegenden 7,2 Mbit\s zwei Mbit\s verlieren würde (Habe es ausprobiert und die FB hat nur noch mit 5.2 Mbit\s synchronisiert), außerdem dient sie als Printserver für unseren Canon Pixma IP7250 (Bei einem "normalen" Printserver könnte der Drucker ja keine Infos zum Tintenfüllstnd geben, deshalb finde ich diese Lösung ganz praktisch.). Deshalb muss der Telefonanschluss und zwei (Grund erläutere ich nachher) Lan Leitungen auf den Dachboden gelegt werden um über das Patchpanel (Telefon) bzw. über den Switch (LAN) an die Dosen verteilt zu werden.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist mir sehr wichtig: Ich möchte die Geräte meiner zwei Brüder drosseln, (PC´s, Notebooks und Smartphones) da die zwei dauend am downloaden sind und deshalb mich und meine Eltern stören. Darum habe ich auch vor zwei LAN Leitungen von der FritzBox auf den Dachboden zu verlegen (Eines wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich über den Keller, weil das M20 Leerrohr (Alle Leerrohre im Haus sind nur M20.) zum Dachboden im Büro mit 4 Cat7 Kabeln schon voll ist. Da unsere DSL Leitung eben sehr langsam ist (7,2 Mbit\s) ergibt es für micht keinen Sinn zB. die Ports am Switch, an denen die Geräte der Brüder angeschlossen sind z.B auf jeweils 5 Mbit\s zu drosseln da sie oft auf mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig downloaden wäre die Leitung ja gleich wieder zu, und die Datenrate der zwei noch weiter zu Begrenzen ergibt auch keinen Sinn weil Videos auf Youtube zu schauen weiterhin möglich sein sollte. Und ganz unpraktisch wird diese Lösung erst wenn ich in Zukunft ein NAS zur Datensicherung kaufe und die PC´s der zwei dann Netzwerkintern auch nur mit 5 Mbit\s unterwegs wären, was für einige 100GB die gesichert werden müssen natürlich viel zu langsam ist...Also diese möglichkeit scheidet aus...

Dann gibt es noch zwei weitere Möglichkeiten, die mir eingefallen sind:

a: Ich lege wie oben schon angesprochen zwei Lan Leitungen nach oben und stecke beide in den Switch (Port 1 und 2) und erstelle ein VLAN für die Geräte von mir und meinen Eltetn (Soll dann zugriff auf alle Ports haben bis auf Port 2) und ein zweites Vlan für die Geräte meiner Brüder (Soll Zugriff auf alle Ports bis auf Port 1 haben) und dann werde ich Port 1 (Ich, Eltern) ungedrosselt lassen und den Port 2 (Brüder) auf 5 Mbit\s drosseln. Dann haben wenn ich das richtig verstehe doch alle Geräte Netzwerkintern eine Geschwindigkeit von einem Gbit und Zugriff auf alle Geräte (z.B. NAS müsste dann doch aus beiden VLAN´s erreichbar sein oder?) nur ich und meine Eltern greifen eben über den ungedrosselten Port 1 aufs Internet zu und meine Brüder über den auf 5 Mbit\s gedrosselten Port 2.

b: Ist fast wie Möglichkeit 1 und werde ich wahrscheinlich nur machen, wenn ich die ganzen Kabel nicht durch das Leerrohr bekomme: Und zwar würde ich dann eben nur eine LAN Leitung von der FritzBox nach oben ziehen und diese an einen kleinen 5 Port Switch (unmanaged) anschließen und von dem kleinen Switch zwei Patchkabel in den Port 1 und den Port 2 des "großen" Hauptswitches legen und der Rest wäre dann wieder gleich... Würde sich das so realisieren lassen?

Zusammenfassend ist es also so (Klärt mich bitte auf, wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, weil ich mir dieses "Halbwisssen" eben nur angelesen habe und eben kein Profi bin. icon_smile.gif):

-Die PC´s und anderen Geräte meiner Brüder haben Zugriff auf die restlichen Geräte und PC´s im Netzwerk und können Daten mit dem NAS mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1Gbit synchronisieren, haben aber nur eine Internetbandbreite von 5 Mbit\s zur Verfügung.
-Die PC´s meiner Eltern und auch meine ganzen Geräte können auch Netzwerkintern wie oben auf alle Geräte mit 1 Gbit zugreifen wie z.B. auf den NAS Server und haben eben im Unterschied zu den anderen Geräten Zugriff auf die volle Bandbreite der DSL Leitung...


Kaufen werde ich dafür wahrscheinlich:

-Assmann DN-19 09-U-EC-1 Digitus SOHO 9 HE Wall Mount Gehäuse
Assmann DN-19 09-U-EC-1 Digitus SOHO 9 HE Wall Mount: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

-Ligawo ® Verlegekabel Cat.7 150m Ring S/FTP Simplex 1000MHz orange
Ligawo Â® Verlegekabel Cat.7 50m Ring S: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

-Netzwerkdose Cat6 doppelt, geschirmt, Unterputz
Netzwerkdose Cat6 doppelt, geschirmt, Unterputz, UPEK: Amazon.de: Elektronik

-6 in 1 Netzwerk Set mit Netzwerktester, Schraubendreher, Abmantler, LSA + Werkzeug NS 3
6 in 1 Netzwerk Set mit Netzwerktester, Schraubendreher, Abmantler, LSA + Werkzeug NS 3: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

-Brennenstuhl Alu-Line 19" Steckdosenleiste für Schaltschränke 8-fach
http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-A...35336101&sr=8-15&keywords=19+steckdosenleiste

-Switch (Sollte nicht so teuer sein): Kann mich nicht zwichen D-Link DGS-1100-16 und TP-Link TL-SG1016DE weil beide das können was ich benötige: Web-Oberfläche, Smart Managed, portbasiertes QoS, VLAN...Welchen soll ich nehmen

-Ligawo ® Patchpanel Cat.6A 24-fach geschirmt grau
http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-Patchpa...=1435338126&sr=8-11&keywords=cat6a+patchpanel

-10x 0,5m Cat6 Patchkabel für Wandschrank

-10x 2m CAT6 Patchkabel für PC´s und andere Lan Geräte

-Schrauben für Netzwerkschrank/Unterputzdosen

-Zwischenrahmen für Jung ST550 Schalterserie


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch einige Tipps geben und meine Fragen beantworten und mir mitteilen ob mein Vorhaben so überhaupt funktioniert... icon_smile.gif

Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Kleine Anmerkung bin auch nicht wirklich Profi hast dir ganz schön was vorgenommen, wie warm wird es unterm Dach im Sommer nicht event. zu Warm um die Ganze Technik da oben zu haben würde den Keller für Sinnvoller halten für die ganze Technik.

Und jetzt wie bei mir das Netzwerk im moment ist. Kabel wurden bereits beim bau in den Wänden verlegt heute würde ich doppelt soviele Kabel verlegen.

Bei mir liegen vom Keller wo die meiste Technik ist
_[eine Fritz Box, ein Switch jeweils mit 5 Ports 10/100 bzw. 1000 aber die Box hat nur 10/100 dort im Keller ist auch mein 2. PC im Sommer]_
 Cat 5e bzw. Cat 6 Kabel bis in die 2. Etage da habe ich dann noch 2x 5 Port Switches da im moment in 3 Zimmern Internet und Netzwerk über Kabel genutzt wird bzw. genutzt werden kann.

Sowie im Keller an einen der 9 nutzbaren Ports noch ein Fritz!Powerline 540E/510E in der 1. Etage für Wlan im Garten sowie in der 1. und 2. Etage. das ich im moment nur mit meinem Kindle Fire nutzte sowie andere Fami. Mitg. mit ihrer Technik.

Desweiten an der Fritz Box noch ein USB Stick um von allen PCs im Haus drauf zugreifen zu können und Daten auszutauschen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ich würd einfach zwei verschiedene Gateways nutzen, einmal schnell und einmal langsam.
Ein VLAN ist meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz.

Das könnte man relativ billig mit zwei Routern machen.
Der Switch kann dann ohne Managment sein.
ASUS RT-N15U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

@SchumiGSG9: Erst einmal vielen vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Ja, wie geschrieben ist das Haus ja im Jahr 2000 gebaut worden und ich kann nun in den Verlauf der Leerrohre nicht mehr eingreifen und mein Vater hat diese ganzen Leerdosen damals (glücklicherweise) als Dosen für Sat/Telefon geplant und darum enden auch alle Leerrohre auf dem Dachboden. Deshalb kann ich das Netzwerk nur vom Dachboden aufspannen, welcher aber sehr dick mit Glaswolle gedämmt ist und es dort oben deshalb nicht soo extrem warm wird... Aber ich bin froh das ich überhaupt noch ein Netzwerk aufbauen kann...

Weiß denn jemand ob das mit den VLAN´s so funktioniert und wie das bzgl. der Weboberfläche der beiden oben genannten Switche ist...

.-)


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ein VLAN nimmt man für die Trennung von Netzwerken, nicht für die Bandbreitenoptimierung.

Mir ist grad eingefallen das ein zusätzlicher Router völlig ausreicht.
Die flotten Rechner nehmen als Gateway dein DSL-Modem und die langsamen den zwischengeschaltenen Router.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

@Abductee: Könntest du mir das mal genauer erklären, ich verstehe nämlich nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Der Gateway ist die Verbindung ins Internet.
Alle deine Geräte können im gleichen LAN sein aber über unterschiedliche Gateways ins Internet.
Die "normalschnellen" nehmen als Gateway wie bisher einfach deine Fritzbox.
Die langsamen Rechner nehmen dann einfach einen zweiten Gateway der halt künstlich langsamer ist.
Bequem verteilen kann man das über die zwei DHCP-Server die solche Infos mitschicken oder man macht das selber mit fixen IP`s.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

@Abductee: Aber ich kann doch an einem zweiten Router nicht die Geschwindigkeit ins Internet ändern wenn ich nur einen DSLAnschluss habe


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

*Zwei DHCP-Server im selben Netz das macht man nicht da der eine den anderen beeinflußt und am ende gar nichts mehr geht. 2 Router geht aber bei einem muss der DHCP Server abgeschaltet sein.

*Bandbreite aufteilen - ComputerBase Forum

sah auch interessant aus NetLimiter 2 Pro: DSL Internet-Bandbreite gerecht aufteilen - Teilen statt warten


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ich kann so viele DHCP-Server haben wie ich will, die dürfen sich nur nicht überkreuzen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Kann das jemand vielleicht mal aufzeichen ich stehe glaube gerade auf dem Schlauch und kann euch nicht folgen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Im Zweifel reicht auch nur ein DHCP, da gehts im Prinzip nur um neue Geräte die ins Netzwerk kommen.
Die IP`s unterscheiden sich hier auch nur durch den Gateway, der Rest bleibt gleich.

Bei der Verkabelung ändert sich nichts, alle kommen ans gleiche Netzwerk, du brauchst nur noch zwei Dosen extra für den zusätzlichen Router.


----------



## XCM_MCX (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Wenn ich an einem zusäztlichen Router aber die Bandbreite durch den WAN Port(Der mit der FritzBox-Also dem Hauprouter über LAN verbunden ist) drossele muss ich ihn in ein anderes Subnetz setzen da WAN undLAN ja nicht im selben Subnetz sein dürfen, was ich aber nicht möchte, weil ich sonst ja Probleme mit dem Netzinternen Zugriff auf beispielsweise einen NAS Server habe...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Die können alle im selben Adressraum sein, da brauchst du kein Subnet.

Beispiel:

Fritzbox hat am LAN: 192.168.1.254 und ist Gateway und DNS
Zweiter Router WAN: 192.168.1.253, DNS: 192.168.1.254
Zweiter Router LAN: 192.168.1.252

PC1: 192.168.1.1
PC2: 192.168.1.2
Gateway: 192.168.1.254
DNS: 192.168.1.254

PC3: 192.168.1.3
PC4: 192.168.1.4
Gateway: 192.168.1.252
DNS: 192.168.1.254

Jeder sieht den anderen, PC1-2 gehen über die Fritzbox ins Internet, PC3-4 über den zweiten Router der wiederrum über die Fritzbox ins Internet kommt.

Du könntest aber auch alle über den zweiten Router ins Internet schleusen.
Das wär noch viel einfacher.
Häng hinter die Fritzbox einfach noch einen Router.
Bei dem Asus-Router funktioniert die Bandbreitenverwaltung super.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ich habe kürzlich meinen Netgear R6300 als Access Point konfiguriert und wollte, da ich diesen gleichzeitig als Switch nutzen möchte einen zusätzlichen LAN Port ergattern indem ich ihn über WAN an die FritzBox angeschlossen habe und habe dann natürlich versucht auf WAN und LAN Seite den gleichen IP Adress Bereich einzustellen um Zugriff auf das restliche Heimnetz zu erhalten und dann bekam ich die Meldung vom Router, dass ich nicht auf WAN und LAN Seite den gleichen IP Adress Bereich wählen darf...

Edit: Der PC 1 muss natürlich die 192.168.178.10 haben...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Stimmt, WAN und LAN sollten sich unterscheiden.
Du kannst im Router einstellen das er die Anfragen weiterleiten soll -> Routing.
Dann sind auch Subnetze kein Problem, wenn alle den gleichen DNS nutzen, siehst du auch alle gleichzeitig in der Netzwerkübersicht.

Am einfachsten wäre es gleich nach der Firtzbox einen Router zu platzieren der auch Bandbreitenverwaltung unterstützt.
Die Fritzbox nutzt du dann nur als Modem.

Befinden sich der WLAN-AP und die Fritzbox im gleichen Zimmer?
War dir die Fritzbox nicht stark genug von der Sendeleistung?
Den AP könntest du dir mit einem neuen WLAN-Router eventuell ersparen, oder wo anders einsetzen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Hmm... Das hört auch ja irgendwie schon sehr kompliziert an...

Ich würde das doch gerne erst mal über zwei Vlans versuchen. Bin mir da allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob das so wie ich mir das vorstelle funktionieren kann, weil in das bis jetzt eben noch nie gemacht habe. [emoji2] 

Und zwar soll es zwei Leitungen zur FritzBox geben die am Switch an Port 1 und 2 angeschlossen werden. Am Port 2 möchte ich Portbasiertes QoS aktivieren und so die mögliche Datenrate auf 5Mbit\s begrenzen. Nun soll es 2 Vlans geben. 

Vlan1: (Die Geräte von mir und meinen Eltern.) Hat Zugriff auf alle Ports am Switch außer auf den gedrosselten Port 2 und somit surfen alle Teilnehmer mit Fullspeed im Netz und haben aber Netzintern weiterhin auf alle Geräte Zugriff.

Vlan2: (Die Geräte meiner 2 Download süchtigen Brüder  ) Hat Zugriff auf alle Ports am Switch außer auf den schnellen Port 1 und somit surfen alle Teilnehmer mit den eingestellten 5 Mbit\s im Netz und haben aber Netzintern weiterhin auf alle Geräte Zugriff.

So ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich mir das vorstelle und könnt mir beantworten, ob das auf diese Art und Weise überhaupt funktioniert. 

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Vlans, da haben doch alle Geräte weiterhin IP Adressen aus beispielsweise dem 192.168.178.--- Bereich oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Weiß jemand genaueres bzgl. einer Web KonfigurationsoberfläcDE beim TP-Link TL-SG1016DE?

Danke [emoji2]


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Kann deine Fritzbox den Traffic begrenzen?
Ich hab beim grob drüberschaun bei meiner Fritzbox nichts dazu gefunden.

Ein VLAN macht das ganze nur kompliziert.
Du trennst zwei LAN`s um sie danach wieder zu berechtigen das sie auf das gleiche NAS zugreifen können.
Wofür dann die Trennung?
Bei meinem Asus-Router kann ich bequem den einzelnen Geräten zuweisen wieviel Bandbreite sie nehmen dürfen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Nein die FritzBox kann das leider nicht... 

Was ich bei der Thematik VLANs nicht verstehe ist: Wenn ich zwei LANs erstellen würde, könnten dann beide im selben IP-Adressbereich (zB: 192.168.178.---) liegen?

Weil Routing zwischen zwei Netzen zweier Router bekomme ich glaube nicht zum laufen...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ein VLAN ist eine virtuelle Trennung von Netzwerken, die können auch die gleiche IP-Adresse haben.
Nur beim Routen in ein anderes VLAN wirst du mit gleichen Adressen Probleme bekommen.

Ein weiterer Router nach der Fritzbox würd meiner Ansicht nach alle deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist es also gar nicht möglich zwei Vlans zu erstellen, welche den gleichen Adressbereich haben und auf alle Ports am Switch Zugriff haben, nur nicht auf Port 1 bzw. 2. Oder?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Du brauchst um zwischen zwei Netzwerken zu routen eine unterschiedliches Subnet.
Ansonsten wüsste der Router ja nicht wo vorne und hinten ist.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Mist... Ich verstehe leider nur Bahnhof ich bin im Bereich Netzwerke jetzt nicht soo fit, leider. 

Könntest du vielleicht versuchen etwas detaillierter zu beschreiben, dass auch ich als "Laie" das verstehe...

Danke dir


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Zwei VLANs sehen sich normalerweise untereinander nicht.
Das die sie sich sehen brauchst du Regeln und die Regeln funktionieren nur mit unterschiedlichen Netzadressen.

Das was du willst lässt sich am einfachsten realisieren in dem du hinter der Fritzbox noch einen Router stellst der Bandbreitenmanagment kann.
Hinter den Router dann ganz einfach einen 08/15 Switch.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Welchen Router kannst du da empfehlen?

Muss ich dann von der FritzBox und vom 2. Router eine Leitung in den Netzwerkschrank legen (2 Leitungen) oder reicht es aus, eine Leitung vom 2. Router, der an die FritzBox angeschlossen ist zu legen?

Liegen dann alle Geräte im selben IP-Adressbereich (192.168.178.---) und können aufeinander zugreifen?

Was muss ich dann in der FritzBox konfigurieren, wie muss ich den 2. Router einstellen und wie konfiguriere ich die jeweiligen Endgeräte wie PC´s und Smartphones?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Fritzbox LAN -> Kabel auf WAN zweiter Router.
Da brauchst du nichts zusätzlich verlegen, der kommt gleich dahinter.
Es liegen dann alle Geräte im IP-Netz vom zweiten Router. Es können sich alle sehen.
Bei der Fritzbox musst du gar nichts machen, einfach zweiten Router auf den LAN anstecken fertig.
(optional könntest du alle anderen LAN-Ports deaktivieren oder/und dem neuen Router eine fixe IP zuweisen. ist aber nicht wirklich nötig)
Beim neuen Router nimmst du als Eingang den WAN.
Bei beiden Routern (Fritzbox+Neu) würd ich halt das WLAN deaktivieren.
Den Drucker würd ich auf den neuen Router anstecken.

Ich bin mit Asus sehr zufrieden.
Produktvergleich ASUS RT-N15U, ASUS RT-N56U (90-IG1G002M02-3PA0), ASUS RT-N65U (90-IGY2002M02-3IA0), ASUS RT-N66U (90-IG1Z002M00-3PA0), ASUS RT-AC66U (90-IGY7002M01-3PA0) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich betreib selber eine Fritzbox 7270 als reines Modem und danach kommt bei mir ein Asus RT-N66U.


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich also nur vom 2. Router ein Kabel auf den Dachboden legen, welches dann in den Switch geht (Weißt du ob der TP-Link TL-SG1016DE eine Webbasierte Oberfläche hat?) und wie bestimme ich dann welches Gerät schnell und welches langsam ins Internet geht...?

Kann ich bei den von dir genannten ASUS Routern die Bandbreite die am WAN zur Verfügung stehen soll flexibel einstellen, also Down- und Upstream? (Weil bei meinem Netgear R6300 kann ich nur die Upstream Bandbreite festlegen)

Was muss ich dann bei den Geräten im Netzwerk einstellen, dass sie jeweils über die schnelle FritzBox bzw. über den langsamen 2. Router ins Internet gehen? (IP-Adressbereich müsste ja immer der gleiche sein oder?; Subnetzmaske dann immer die 255.255.255.0?; Gateway ???; DNS-Server???)

Wie soll das überhaupt möglich sein, dass mein schneller PC auf dem angehängten Schaubild schnelles Internet bekommt, er greift doch auch über den WAN Port mit gedrosselter Eingangs und Ausgangsdatenrate auf die Fritz Box zu?

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich so viele wahhrscheinlich dumme Fragen stelle, du denkst dir bestimmt das ein oder andere mal "Was für ein Vol***iot"  aber ich möchte das zu Hause endlich mal Ruhe auf der DSL Leitung einkehrt... Deshalb muss ich das jetzt in Angriff nehmen sonst drehe ich hier irgendwann noch durch... 

Edit: Die Bandbreite am WAN Port kann man doch bestimmt auch mit etwas günstigeren TP-Link Routern einstellen??? Oder ?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Die Geschwindigkeit stellst du beim Router ein, der Switch hat dann keine direkten Aufgaben.
Der arbeitet nur noch als "dummer" Switch.

Es gibt dann nur noch den neuen Router im Netzwerk, deine Fritzbox fungiert nur noch als Modem und füttert den neuen Router.
Für alle deine Geräte ist der neue Router der neue Gott.

Du brauchst bei den Adressen so gar nichts einstellen, alle haben den gleichen Gateway und DNS.
Der neue Router hat einen DHCP, da brauchst du so auch nichts einstellen, das macht der alles alleine.
Du kannst noch Reservierungen verteilen das bestimmte Rechner/NAS immer die gleiche IP zugewiesen bekommen.

Beim neuen Router stellst du dann einfach ein das dein Rechner (+die deiner Eltern) bei den div. Aktionen die höchste Priorität haben.
Screenshots von meinem Asus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ja, eigentlich sieht diese Möglichkeit schon relativ gut aus, aber leider kann man ja auch in diesem Router keine "Gesamtbandbreite" von 5 Mbits für die ganzen Geräte meiner Brüder festlegen, so dass deren Geräte niemals in der Lage dazu sind mehr alls 5 Mbits von meiner 7,2 Mbits schnellen bzw. langsamen DSL-Leitung zu nutzen. 

Würden dir da noch andere Router bzw. Möglichkeiten einfallen...

Dankeschöön, dass du dir so viel Zeit für meine Probleme nimmst. 
XCM_MCX


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Irgendwie macht ihr es unnötig kompliziert. Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum ihr einen zweiten Router nehmen wollt. Einfacher wird es damit auch nicht.

Ich würde es folgendermaßen machen: *Einen* Router nehmen (evtl die vorhandene Fritzbox). Dort per QoS die gewünschten PCs auf Basis der IP-Adresse drosseln/freigeben.
Von dem Router aus wird der Rest vom Haus mit billigen Switches so vernetzt, wie es am wenigsten Aufwand mit den Kabeln gibt. Fertig. 

So benutzen auch alle PCs den gleichen DHCP-Server und das gleiche Subnet. Keep it simple, Stupid!


----------



## XCM_MCX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Also die FritzBox muss ich leider behalten, weil sie ein "Zwangsrouter" von M-net ist...

@Deer Thought: Aber ich könnte so einen Router natürlich dahinterschalten, allerdings finde ich keinen Router, der genau das kann was ich möchte, nämlich nicht nur QoS sondern auch feste Bandbreitenbegrenzungen festlegen. Welchen Router würdest du da empfehlen...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht ihr es unnötig kompliziert. Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum ihr einen zweiten Router nehmen wollt.



Weil seine Fritzbox kein Bandbreitenmanagment kann wie er es will.

Der zweite Router ist idiotensicher zum dazwischenschalten.

Schau dir mal meinen zweiten Screenshot an, da kannst du wunderbar alles einstellen.
Du agierst einfach als Priorität "hoch" und deine Brüder als "Niedrig" und das "Niedrig stellst du halt auf 30%


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Zum Netzwerk kann ich dir jetzt so nix sagen, aber zum Standort Dachboden.  Das stellt kein Problem da, ich habe bei mir auch en Telefonanschluss mit DSL usw. unterm Dach sitzen und das funktioniert auh im Sommer wunderbar.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Funktioniert diese Bandbreitenkontrolle auch mit einem TP-Link TL-WDR3600, weil mir die ASUS Router doch etwas zu teuer sind... Laut dem Emulator auf der TP-Link Homepage schon oder?(TL-WDR3600)

Eigentlich ist die Lösung einen zweiten Router mit Bandbreitenmanagement wie z.B. einen TP-Link TL-WDR3600 über WAN hinter meine FritzBox zu setzen ziemlich gut, allerdings bekomme ich auch hier ein Problem... Ich benutze nämlich die APP FritzApp Fon, damit ich über mein Smartphone Festnetztelefonate führen und annehmen kann, was ich sehr praktisch finde und gerne weiterhin nutzen möchte. Allerdings muss ich wenn ich den 2. Router über seinen WAN Port mit der FritzBox verbinde den LAN Adressbereich des 2. Routers ändern (z. B. von 192.168.178.xxx auf 192.168.179.xxx) und dann kann ich ja nicht mehr Telefonieren . Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu Lösen. (Das Gleiche würde übrigens mit meinem Drucker an der FritzBox passieren)

Ich sage schon einmal vielen Dank im Vorraus icon_smile.gif
XCM_MCX

PS: Könnt ihr nochmal über die Sache mit den verscheidenen VLAN´s drüber schauen, geht das so wie ich das im Anhang aufgezeichnet habe wirklich nicht...  So wäre das nämlich Perfekt für mich...


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Jop, funktioniert hier auch.
Bandwidth Control -> Rules List
Du gibst an welche Rechner in welchem IP-Bereich langsam und schnell sein dürfen.
Du vergibst hier die Drosselung über die IP-Adresse und nicht über die LAN-Ports. Es ist egal wo du ansteckst.
Dafür solltest du aber auf fixe IP-Adressen umsteigen, bzw. dem DHCP mitteilen welche Rechner immer die gleiche IP bekommen sollen.

Sehr einfach wäre ein Mix, zum Beispiel:
DHCP-Range 20-100 hat eine Limitierung.
Und die fixen Adressen die du selber vergibst (1-19), bzw. außerhalb vom DHCP haben kein Limit.
Du verwendest dann den DHCP vom neuem Router.

Du brauchst kein VLAN und hast auch keines in der Zeichnung.
Ein VLAN wäre:
VLAN1: 192.168.178.0 /24
VLAN2: 192.168.179.0 /24
VLAN3: 192.168.180.0 /24

Hinweis:
Eleganter wäre es wenn der TP-Link die Adresse .254 hätte.
Das ist die typische Adresse vom Gateway.
LAN: .254
WAN: .253

Nimm für dein LAN außerhalb der Fritzbox eine andere Adresse.
192.168.1.0 oder 192.168.10.0 etc... irgendwas anderes als 192.168.178.0
Du kannst dann beim Routing eine Regel erstellen das diese Adresse auf den WAN weitergeleitet wird.
Alternativ kannst du auch zwei Netzwerkkabel ziehen und die Fritzbox zusätzlich auf den Switch anhängen.
Dann laufen halt zwei LAN`s. Dann würd ich aber wirklich nur mit einem DHCP arbeiten.

Du kannst genau so dem DHCP der Fritzbox sagen das er als Adressen den Bereich vom neuen Router vergibt.
Wenn ein Gerät im Netz nach einer freien Adresse anfragt wird halt der Adressbereich vom neuen Router vergeben.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Können die Asus denn auch wirklich den Downstream limitieren? Bei den Fritzboxen funktioniert das nur mit dem Upstream.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Da es die Option gibt, nehm ich mal an das es auch funktioniert.
Habs nie ausprobiert in meinem 2-Personenhaushalt.


----------



## XCM_MCX (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Da ich das Netzwerk wie geschrieben nachträglich aufbaue habe ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr die Möglichkeit dazu größere Leerrohre zu verlegen und muss mich mit den eingebauten M20 Leerrohren zufrieden geben. Mir wurden allerdings die Draka UCHome Cat 7 Kabel empfohlen, was denkt ihr über diese Kabel... Ich habe irgendwie bedenken, weil ich mir gar nicht sicher bin, ob man die wegen ihrer dünnen Adern überhaupt richtig auf die LSA Leisten der Dosen und des Patchpanels auflegen kann...

Was sagt ihr zu dem Kabel?

PS: Hier ein Link zu dem Datenblatt-> http://www.netzwerkprodukte.glasfaserinfo.de/shop/download/u600ss26uchome.pdf


----------



## XCM_MCX (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Was denkt ihr, ist es möglich 5 Kabel mit einem Durchmesser von 5,8mm durch ein M20 Leerrohr, Durchmesser 13mm zu ziehen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

3-4, 5 glaub ich nicht


----------



## XCM_MCX (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

OK, Danke SchumiGSG9. 

Heute ist der 19" Wandschrank, welchen ich bestellt hatte angekommen und hat gleich die erste Frage aufgeworfen, leider habe ich im Netz irgendwie keine Antworten gefunden.  

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen... 

Und zwar frage ich mich, wie man die Käfigmuttern in solch einem Schrank befestigen muss, entweder so das die Nasen nach Oben/Unten oder nach Links/Rechts zeigen?

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt, dass ihr seht was ich mit "Nasen" meine...

Danke


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Oben/unten tendenziell, praktisch aber egal, die kriegt man nur recht schwer raus, egal wie rum.


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Hi, mittlerweile sind nun fast alle Artikel die ich bestellt habe angekommen... 

Ich bin aber noch am überlegen, ob ich die FritzBox nicht vielleicht doch in den Keller neben den APL statt im Büro im EG positionieren sollte, damit sie aus dem Wohnraum verschwindet, das einzige Problem das ich aber habe ist: 
Ich benötige für den Drucker im Büro eine USB-Verbindung zur FritzBox (AVM USB-Fernanschluss zum Drucken im Netzwerk) und ich denke, dass es nicht möglich ist ein USB Kabel mit Stecker durch das Leerrohr zu ziehen... Deshalb bin ich auf  USB over LAN Adapter aufmerksam geworden, allerdings sind mir die Varianten mit USB 2.0 zu teuer, aber ich kann eben nicht einschätzen, ob ich den Drucker auch an einem USB 1.0 Adapter betreiben kann? Ist USB 1.0 überhaupt schnell genug um dem Drucker Dokumente zu übermitteln die gedruckt werden sollen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Mayday1980 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Hat der Drucker kein Netzwerkanschluss?


----------



## XCM_MCX (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Nein, ist ein Canon IP 7250 und der soll eben an die FritzBox... Denn mit einem USB Printserver würde ich die Tintenfüllstandsanzeige verlieren...


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Beim neuen Router kannst du doch genau so den Drucker anstecken.
Die Fritzbox kann dann stehen wo sie will.


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Nachträgliche Netzwerkverkabelung Einfamilienhaus BJ2000 -Welcher Switch*

Ah OK das wäre natürlich auch eine Idee... 

Ich bin gerade am Verlegen der Kabel und habe nun das erste Kabel vom Wohnzimmer auf den Dachboden gezogen und bin nun am Überlegen wie viel Kabelreserve ich dort übrig lassen soll...???

-Wie viele Meter Kabel würdet ihr übrig lassen?

-Wie soll ich die "Kabelreserve" denn "lagern"? Ich habe nämlich bedenken, dass es Probleme gibt wenn ich die Kabelreserve einfach hinter dem Schrank aufrolle weil ich mal gehört habe, dass man Kabel nicht aufrollen soll weil sich so Spulen bilden könnten... Wie würdet ihr das machen?

Vielen Dank euch allen
XCM_MCX


----------

